# Talk About Your Fish



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hey guys, im looking for some insight from all of you who stop on by. id like to open up some new ideas here. if anyone here has the time and wants to make a page all their own about their fav or current fish and tell us about it from your personal experience, id love to see some quality threads.

_ex: if your own convicts lets say, make a thread telling us about them. when you got them, how big they are, did they mate, temper, diet, stories, tank size, personal take, likes and dislikes, etc etc_

id like to pin up some profile pages here to give all of you who frequent here some attention. a lot of members (myself included) are more interested in what people here have to offer in knowledge rather then text books.

PM me for any q's or suggestions


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

major props to traveller for PMing me two really nice profiles


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

only fish... i could whip some up for ball pythons blood pythons and a few other various herp's


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

whose stopping u?

the threads yours for the taking
in fact i will give u major support if u wanna do this


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

only if i get to rule over the reptile forum









i will get a few going and then keep adding more and more when i get more free time


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol i dont have that much power bud
trust me, if i did i'd help out more
all i do is maintain and help out in FW to the best of my ability
anything else i do is just me going above and beyond and being a good member


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

well i will make a few and see from there how it goes... then put my bid in for the reptile forum


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

do it to it
please
we need more OG's on board with helping out
especially guys who are obviously concerned with a slow site
PM p-guru about it (although im sure he'll read this)


----------

